
Donate to Wikipedia - ciconia
https://donate.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:FundraiserLandingPage&country=XX&uselang=en&utm_medium=spontaneous&utm_source=fr-redir&utm_campaign=spontaneous
======
ddon
Wouldn't be right for wikipedia to have Google ads or something? They would
generate lots of cash and they wouldn't need to ask for donations...

~~~
Davidbrcz
You completely miss the point. It's because they want the site to be ads free
they are asking for donations.

As a daily user of wikipedia, I don't want ads on the site...

